# apache + <VirtualHost>



## Tob (26. Dezember 2001)

Hi leute,
Ich hab jetzt versucht mir mit dem Apache noch einen Virtualhost einzurichten aber bin kläglich daran gescheitert. Nachdem ich ein bischen herumgesucht hatte fand ich heraus das ich nur diese Zeilen in die httpd.conf einfügen muss:

<VirtualHost 192.168.0.7>
ServerName Hanswurst
documentroot c:/temp
</VirtualHost>

Wenn ich dann aber versuche mit dem Browser über die ip 192.168.0.7 auf die dateien in c:/temp zuzugreifen kommt nur : blahbla Server nicht gefunden...
hab mal noch gleich die ganze httpd.conf mit angehängt falls euch das weiterhilt mir zu helfen  

tob


----------



## Sibbe2k (26. Dezember 2001)

ich denk nicht das deine config funktionieren wird, ich hab dir das hier mal aus meiner httpd kopiert:

NameVirtualHost 10.10.10.1

<VirtualHost http://www.ple-clan.ple>
    ServerAdmin sibbe2k@yahoo.de
    DocumentRoot E:/apache/htdocs/ple/html/
    ServerName ple-clan.ple
    ServerAlias http://www.ple-clan.ple
    ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
    CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
</VirtualHost>

du musst erst mal die \ rausnehmen und durch / ersetzen und für die domain bei mir (http://www.ple-clan.ple) setzt du deine IP ein und änderst natürlich server admin, dokument root und server name/alais ab

dann müsste es gehen.

greetz Sibbe2k


----------



## port29 (27. Dezember 2001)

was ist das eigentlich für eine IP? 192.168.0.7

ist das die IP des Rechners? Bzw kannst du die ip pingen??


```
ping 192.168.0.7
```

wenn nicht, dann wird wohl auch kein virtual host gehen.
Die Möglichkeit, die dann bleibt währe auf der Platte nach der Datei hosts suchen (einfach nur hosts, ohne endung) und da dann z.B. die Hosts eintragen, die erreichbar sein sollen.

Dann kannst du den Namen aus der Host Datei nehmen und den dann so verwenden, hab jetzt die Datei von Sibbe2k genommen, da ich kein Windows Server hab.

<VirtualHost *> 
ServerAdmin sibbe2k@yahoo.de 
DocumentRoot E:/apache/htdocs/ple/html/ 
ServerName ****hier musst du den hostnamen aus hosts eintraten **** 
ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log 
CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common 
</VirtualHost> 

dann sollte das eigentlich gehen...


----------



## Tob (27. Dezember 2001)

mhhhh
also die Ip des Rechners ist 192.168.0.5 aber ich dachte ich muss ne andere Ip angeben auf die Der Apache dann hört damit er unterscheiden kann ob er den VirtualHost benutzten soll oder den normalen Server.

@Sibbe2k
10.10.10.1 die Ip ist nix spezielles oder geht das nur mit der ??

ach ja noch was wie greife ich dann auf den virtual host zu wenn der die gleiche IP hat wie der normale Host ?

tob


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (27. Dezember 2001)

Die IP Deines Virtual Hostes muß die IP Deines Rechner's sein, damit Du darauf zugreifen kannst. Ob er den normalen Host oder den Virtual Server nehmen soll, unterscheidet er anhand des Host Namen.

Beispiel:
Normaler Host = 192.168.10.5
Name = Normal

Virtual Host = 192.168.10.5
Name = Virtual

Wenn Du jetzt "Virtual" in Deinem Borwser eingibst sollte er auf den Virtual Host zugreifen.

Bei "Normal" auf den Standardhost.


----------



## Tob (27. Dezember 2001)

aha werds gleich mal austesten 
danke für die Hilfe
tob


----------



## Tob (28. Dezember 2001)

So ich hab jetzt alles so gemacht wie ihr mir das geraten habt. Ich kann jetzt auch über die IP des Rechners auf den Virtual Host zugreifen aber nicht mehr auf den Normalen host. Wenn ich nur die namen der Hosts eingebe geht es überhaupt nicht.

was mach ich denn jetzt schon wieder falsch ?

tob


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Dezember 2001)

Hast Du auch bei Deinen Virtual Domains die Einstellung *ServerName* richtig eingestellt? 
Ich glaube die Option *NameVirtualHost* muss auch konfiguriert werden.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/vhosts/index.html => Hier findest Du die komplette Anleitung für Virtual Hosts, direkt von Apache.


----------



## JanDelay (13. Januar 2002)

hi ihr

hab auch ma ne frage

hab nen webserver intern im netz hinter nem router laufen
alles was auf port 80 am router ankommt wird zum server (192.168.0.103) weitergeleitet.

der server hatn client der 2 dynamisch ips updatet.

beispiel:

test1.dyndns.org
test2.dyndns.org

kann ich die beiden genauso als virtual host konfigurieren
so das 

test1.dyndns.org --> d:\htdocs\test1\
und
test2.dyndns.org --> d:\htdocs\test2\ 

weitergeleitet wird?

und kann ich es ausserdem einstellen das ich über ne dritte domain

test3.dyndns.org --> d:\htdocs\ 

komme und wenn ein request von ausserhalb kommt das ich über .htaccess das verzeichnis (document_root) nur für die domain (test3) schützen kann aber die beiden anderen domains die dann in die beiden unterverzeichnisse routen trozdem ohne passwortabfrage in ihre verzeichnisse kommen? wenn ich aber intern im lan auf den server zugreife (über die ip oder hostname) das dann auch keine pw abfrage kommt...???

greetz 

jan


----------



## Norrit (16. November 2003)

*extrem langsam*

Hi leute

Ich suche bereits seit einiger Zeit nach einer Lösung für folgendes Problem...
ich habe 2 Domains auf meinem Webserver (apache2 ). Die, die ich schon 
ewig als Standard drin habe, ist  ziemlich schnell. Nun habe ich den virtualhost 
eingeschaltet und eine zweite domain auf den Server verwiesen, welche nun 
komisch langsam ist! Ihr könnt euch das gerne mal ansehen
addy 1 http://www.udgard.net
addy 2 http://www.kartentauscher.ch

ihr werdet sofort sehen, das die 1. domain viel viel schneller reagiert
auch ist die verzögerung nur beim ersten aufruf der seite merkbar
kennt jemand das problem  
help! please help

Merci viel viel mals      Gruss Norrit


----------

